# They're back



## battalion51 (Jan 13, 2003)

According to trainorders.com Tri-Rail F-40PHR Locomotive 811 (former Amtrak 379) and its set of 3 Urban Transit Development cars (504 is the Cab Coach) are on their way home from Toronto. CN will be handling the cars to I believe Birmingham, where they will be sent to CSX for the rest of the journey to the Tri-Rail yards in Hialeah. The one motive and 3 cars were on lease to GO Transit, as Tri-Rail did not need the units until now, as they are looking to expand capacity with a new section of Double Track that should be completed soon. The section of track is between Miami Plantation (Goldn Glades) and Hardy (Amtrak lead to MIA).


----------



## Miami Joe (Jan 19, 2003)

Does anyone know the story with Tri-Rails new engines? There are a bunch of black GP-49's with TRCX stenciled on the sides and numbered in the 800 series, like the 40's.

Why didn't they buy more 40's? The 49's look too freightish for my tastes.

B)


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2003)

The GP-49's are former NS 4000-4005 prototypes. The units are going to be taken to Morrison Knusden where they will be rebuilt. The High Hood will be cut down to make the view better for Tri-Rail engineers, and HEP will be added.


----------

